

‘Titanfall 2′ May Not Be Exclusive To Microsoft - blogreader
http://thesurge.net/titanfall-2-may-not-be-exclusive-to-microsoft/

======
blogreader
One thing the writer didn't mention is that none of the consoles versions even
come close to matching the PC version, which therefore adds to the possibility
it won't have much effect on console sales.

